# growing indoor from swag seeds



## freedom25_us (Jul 5, 2008)

Sorry if this has been answered but I couldn't find anything searching the forums.  

I want to grow a few plants for personal consumption.  I have some good looking seeds from some swag that I saved.  I am wondering if I could grow indoors with these at least for my first try.  Once I get the setup, I may want to invest in some better seeds  but will these work for now.  

thanks for the input


----------



## Stonerman (Jul 5, 2008)

Yes, they will work. And you can make buds that are much better than the bag they came from! They are great for practicing with.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 5, 2008)

i've had several grows now with bagseeds. they always turn out alot better than the smoke they came from. good luck


----------



## freedom25_us (Jul 5, 2008)

thanks for the fast input.  I would like to have about 3-5 ounces from my harvest.  How many seeds should I start with?  I know I will need to get rid of some of the plants if they are males.  Thanks


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jul 5, 2008)

Then you want about 3-5 females. So start ten and weed out the males and the weak.


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Jul 5, 2008)

practice makes perfect my friend..


----------



## Sir_Tokie (Jul 6, 2008)

Yes i agree bagseed are good for starters but watch out for hermies my last grow was from bag seed, but all 14 of them were herms though i must say the smoke that came from them was better than the smoke the seeds came from....take care


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 6, 2008)

Sir_Tokie said:
			
		

> Yes i agree bagseed are good for starters but watch out for hermies my last grow was from bag seed, but all 14 of them were herms though i must say the smoke that came from them was better than the smoke the seeds came from....take care



Good advise.  The only time I have gotten hermies is from seeds I got from one of those bags of killer pot (that really should have been sensemillian).   

I do not grow bagseed ever.  Your investment and the risks involved (if you do not live in an enlightened state) can be substantial.  Ten good quality seeds can be purchased for $35-40.  IMHO, buying good quality seeds,even if you are just learning, is a smart move.  With established genetics, you know what you are getting.  You know whether is is sative or indica dominant, you know the flowering time, you know the approx size the plant will get, you know the approx yield, you know the approx nute requirements, whether it is an indoor or outdoor strain, etc, etc.  I think that starting with a quality seed helps insure success with your first grows.


----------



## Bohica1a4 (Jul 6, 2008)

I've got lots of bagseed and seem to get more all the time. The seeds from the good weed are few but I have them separated from the shwag. I too am practicing with the crap seeds to get my feet wet.
Quick word on germination -- invest in a bean sprouter. I have had 90% successful germination in two days with one. But beware -- if you leave the seeds there more than two days after you notice tap roots, they will grow fast and be unusable.


----------



## Rogue (Jul 6, 2008)

Bagseed is fine. It always is better than the bag you got it from. You'll be happy with any buds you get.


----------

